# Factory Rally In 2010



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

H2OSprayer reminded me that it was discussed to do another. If there is an interest for 2010, I will contact the factory. What I remember is that it needs to be in the first week or so of July because that is when they shut down for vacation. Obviously that time schedule will be the first thing discussed with Keystone if there is interest.

We will then form a small group to organize.

Also give me a little feedback about the campground used last year. There were not a lot of choices close by so if the place was good, we ll use them again.

Thanks
John


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Chris at the campground was very easy to work with and was willing to assist us in any way needed. As you mentioned, not many choices in the area, but I think the one made last time was fine.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

We loved the campground and had a great time! We'd do it again.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

we went to disney last year so we missed it, but i would like to go in 2010, no plans in july.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Eby's Pines was a great choice for us. Although we could have stayed at my brother's place we stayed at Eby's so we could be with everyone else.

Rita


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This don t seem to have much interest


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We would be interested, if anything else its another reason to get together with outbackers and it is centrally located in the U.S. We might be able to make it during the first week of august depending on how our other plans are going.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I would be interested if the timing is right. In general, early July should work OK for me if I know far enough ahead of time.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

It can only be done during shut down and thats usually the beginning of July. We could shoot for 2011 instead of 2010, just mentioning


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

We would definitely be interested in attending. Any time would work for us too, we're pretty flexible. Sounds like a good time. Years ago we toured the Jayco factory and were so impressed our next TT was a Jayco. It was a neat experience.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

We might be interested too if the timing was right. Sounds like those who attended the last one really had a good time.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We are planning a trip to the Grand Canyon next year, leaving from NY sometime in July. Our dates have some limited flexibility.

If the date fits in, we would definitely be interested.

DAN


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

This would be cool! What's nice is that it's not too far at that. I'd like to hear about some more possible details.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Too far for us summer 2010...hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Too far for us summer 2010...hope everyone has a great time.


Hmmm..... Looking at your map, it appears you have been to Indiana in the past! Certainly wasn't too far then!!









DAN


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Too far for us summer 2010...hope everyone has a great time.


Hmmm..... Looking at your map, it appears you have been to Indiana in the past! Certainly wasn't too far then!!









DAN
[/quote]

Sure was...but one way was truck only, on the way to Lakeshore.


----------



## Stan (Aug 9, 2006)

We missed the last one since we were out in the Adirondacks, but we'd be up for this one in 2010


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I wouldn't mind seeing the factory but not sure if I'd want to make a camping trip out of it...anything else in the area to see and do for a week? I'm in Ohio and the factory is probably in IN, so probably not a big deal for me to just come over for a day or two.


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

We plan on being down that way about then and if we can make it we would like to come.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I've been off here for a while, but Mrs. BigA and I would be interested. It would depend on dates, etc. We had to cancel last time due to circumstances outside of our control.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm interested, but need the dates to be sure.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I spoke to the Keystone Factory Rep at the Tampa RV Super Show and he said Keystone was open to doing it in July I believe. I had a pretty nice chat with the rep and the company is definately aware of the Outbackers.com site and the loyalty here. He said the last Factory Rally was a success.

Chris, do you know if we are looking to do this again in 2010? I need to get dates to see if there is any way to make it there.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> Chris, do you know if we are looking to do this again in 2010? I need to get dates to see if there is any way to make it there.


Due to some recent medical circumstances in our household, it looks like if this rally is going to happen this year, it will all be up to John. I would however, love to see summer mega rally at the factory for 2011. As with the first rally, I'm sure that Keystone would be looking the 4th of July time frame to coincide with the holiday shutdown of the factory.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> Chris, do you know if we are looking to do this again in 2010? I need to get dates to see if there is any way to make it there.


Due to some recent medical circumstances in our household, it looks like if this rally is going to happen this year, it will all be up to John. I would however, love to see summer mega rally at the factory for 2011. As with the first rally, I'm sure that Keystone would be looking the 4th of July time frame to coincide with the holiday shutdown of the factory.
[/quote]

Sorry to hear that Chris, hope it all gets better. I did ask about the rally to the factory rep and he said Keystone would be looking for mid July because then we could see them in production.


----------



## Grandeken (Feb 16, 2004)

Hi All have not seen much going on for a factory day or time.We would goifit is going to take place.
Thanks Grandeken


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As the interest was low in having a Factory Rally in 2010 it was decided to not have a Factory Rally in 2010. However, be sure to check out this thread --> HERE about a Factory Rally in 2011.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This thread is now locked


----------

